# Lennard Zinn workshops at Julian Bicycle Festival



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Here is the poster picture.
Lennard will also be bringing a FS 29er, a break down roadbike, and various length custom cranks.
For complete details visit www.julianactive.com


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

You may sign up the day of the events. 56 mile road ride on Saturday May 6th and 22 mile MTB ride on Sunday May 7th. Sign up for one day or two.
Registration opens at 7:00 A.M. both days and rides leave promptly at 9:00 A.M. both days. Event takes place at Jess Martin park which is 1/2 mile south of Julian on hwy 79 at the ballfields.
For more details www.julianactive.com
Weather looks good and the flowers should be out.


----------

